# 80GB hard disk converted into 10780 MB hard disk



## ssingha (Aug 19, 2004)

I have a 80GB hard disk. But to modify the partitions when
I deleted all the partitions of the hard disk and when I tried
to create a new partitions, the hard disk showed only
10780 MB as its total space. I deleted the partitions by a
bootable CD. And when at the time of deletion a message
came --" Enter the volume of drive ", I did not fill its volume
being unknown to me. Now I require help. Please help.--   ssingha[/b]


----------



## walking-techie (Aug 20, 2004)

U hav a bootable cd of which OS

is it win 98 or win xp

If its win98, just boot from floppy/cd

A:> (type) fdisk 
just say "YES" at next screen
Out of 4 option u can choose ption 4 to see how much total space u hav
then u can use other options 

Aso, if u didnt enetr anythng as volume name it doesnt matter much


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 20, 2004)

I recommend you to run the Disk Manager of your Hard Disk ..
Which Company's drive you have ..??? 
Samsung
Seagate


----------



## casablanca (Aug 20, 2004)

hi my samsung disk showed the same problem.

but i had to create an OS to get some online job done so made 5000  as c: drive and the remaining 5000 as d: drive

when i installed winme it showed as 5gb in c and the remaining 69gb in d drive (total 80gb)didnt know what the problem is as yet


any solutions to this problem guys (whats causing this like)??

p.s. i did the partition thru fdisk and i have another 40gb seagate barracuda disk


----------



## ssingha (Aug 20, 2004)

Bootable CD was of Win98SE operating system. After typing "fdisk", I chose option no.4 ; but total space is same as earlier. The hard disk is of Seagate. ---- ssingha


----------



## ice (Aug 20, 2004)

So use the segate tool..

Or try getting Dexter's boot cd, it has partition majic bootable version on it, u can format with that too


----------



## demoninside (Aug 20, 2004)

don'` use fdisk for parting sumsung HDD,
i m also having sam prob but i had solved it by parting it by (XP partion manager,or partion magic)


----------



## asky (Aug 20, 2004)

Thats the EXACT problem i had On my Maxtor 80GB drive.i think u are trying to partition in DOS(ie using FDISK) because if you have bootable Win 2k/xp Cd then you wont have that problem.
what i did was that i let it format 10gb and installed windows 98 on it.
then i used Partition Magic (havent tried  others) and it showed the remaining space as unalloted (i.e 70Gb).so i created a partition of 70Gb and then resized the C: drive according to my needs.
Hope this helps.


----------



## demoninside (Aug 20, 2004)

at least u thought to do something


----------



## ssingha (Aug 22, 2004)

Problem solved by a WinXP bootable CD. Lost space recovered.
Thanks to all.
-- SSingha


----------



## aakash3195 (Aug 23, 2004)

*80 GB HARD DISK*

BOOT FRO WIN98 CD THEN LOAD it oR AFTER THAT AKE PARTITION OR THE BEST IS NORTON GHOST


----------



## dspnhn (Aug 23, 2004)

Try getting Ranish partition manager and boot into your system via a bootable floppy(copy part.exe to floppy) or CD and then run PART.exe. Press del to delete all partitions shown (Hidden,NTFS or Linux or whatever) then proceed to MBR and hit ENTER key, an option will be highlighted as "Unkonwn IPL" press space bar to cycle through the option and select "Standard IPL" press enter. Pres F2 to commit the changes made and reboot the machine and install any OS. 


i more thing only use Part.exe and not partbeta.... Let me know if it helps.....


----------



## demoninside (Aug 24, 2004)

use XP boot CD it will work


----------

